
SF Startup Microdrop Revisits Blood-Test Tech - Ice_cream_suit
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/08/31/sf-startup-microdrop-revisits-blood-test-tech-in-wake-of-theranos-debacle/
======
Ice_cream_suit
" A health care startup called Microdrop is bringing the lab to your home. Co-
founder Jani Tuomi says blood collected in a small vial promises to produce
test results that are as reliable as traditional lab testing ones.

It’s a space made murky by Elizabeth Holmes, founder of Theranos. She had
promised to revolutionize blood testing using a similar method of collection.
She is now awaiting trial on charges of fraud and felony conspiracy for
misleading investors about its technology. "

